# MacBook Air M1 Chip Monitor Compatibility



## SmoothOperator12 (May 7, 2021)

I have a hardware question if anyone is willing to help. I am using a Macbook Air M1 chip with BigSur 11.3.1. I purchased a QGeeM docking station with displayports to use it on my Dell P2414H monitors. I downloaded the appropriate driver for the dock and the usb ports work with my mouse and keyboard, although my monitors do not work. I have the monitors switched to display port and I am getting nothing. I am wondering if these are just not compatible with my computer? The reason why I purchased the dock is because I thought the display ports would be the better than VGA.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You need to make sure in Display settings that you are setting them to Extend.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sorry, it's under Display > Arrangements:

https://support.apple.com/en-euro/HT202351










if you can not see the screens here, then the issue may be that the dock is not compatible or not allowing the Mac to see the displays


----------



## SmoothOperator12 (May 7, 2021)

I talked to Apple Support and they had said the same thing. I then got the answer from a support discord. I would love to share it here if anyone is having a similar issue. I downloaded a DisplayLink driver and enabled screensharing with DisplayLink in system settings. Both of the screens then appeared in Display Setttings.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Edited: cross posted
Do you have the link for the download for others to use


----------

